# do big pores mean clogged pores?



## ben (Aug 26, 2006)

and is there anything one can do to reduce the size?

thansk!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 26, 2006)

No, big pores don't mean clogged pores.  Pore size is mostly down to genetics.  You can do things to reduce the appearance of pores but you won't really reduce their actual size much.  There was an interesting thread a while back which suggested washing in cold water which you should read - Oily/large pore ladies, Cold water is our friend!

Pores are often edited out of photographs of celebs in magazines but they're a fact of life.  You can see particularly good examples here and here (links provided by -x-buttercup-x- in the thread How do you feel about Photoshopping/Retouching?) 

Sorry!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_No, big pores don't mean clogged pores.  Pore size is mostly down to genetics.  You can do things to reduce the appearance of pores but you won't really reduce their actual size much.  There was an interesting thread a while back which suggested washing in cold water which you should read - Oily/large pore ladies, Cold water is our friend!

Pores are often edited out of photographs of celebs in magazines but they're a fact of life.  You can see particularly good examples here and here (links provided by -x-buttercup-x- in the thread How do you feel about Photoshopping/Retouching?) 

Sorry!_

 

What about if you're pores just seem to have gotten bigger, in that case would it mean they're clogged? For example, the pores on the apples of my cheeks have always been rather small, and I've noticed they've gotten bigger...


----------



## ben (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_What about if you're pores just seem to have gotten bigger, in that case would it mean they're clogged? For example, the pores on the apples of my cheeks have always been rather small, and I've noticed they've gotten bigger..._

 
in one of the articles i recently read it stated that as a person ages their pores become more apparent


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_No, big pores don't mean clogged pores.  Pore size is mostly down to genetics.  You can do things to reduce the appearance of pores but you won't really reduce their actual size much.  There was an interesting thread a while back which suggested washing in cold water which you should read - Oily/large pore ladies, Cold water is our friend!

Pores are often edited out of photographs of celebs in magazines but they're a fact of life.  You can see particularly good examples here and here (links provided by -x-buttercup-x- in the thread How do you feel about Photoshopping/Retouching?) 

Sorry!_

 

Hey im really glad u stated this FACT... about Shrinking Pores.. i have so many gurls ask me what they can do to shrink thier pores.. and i tell them "u cant " that u can only reduce the apperence .  and i get the strangest looks... lol So BIG THANK YOU


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 1, 2006)

Are there any other tips for minimizing pores other than cold water/primer, I use Dermalogica Cleansing Gel overnight and it works pretty good but I would appreciate any other tips.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

You can use a Toner as a part of ur daily cleaning regiment
When choosing a toner, steer clear of products that contain drying alcohol and potentially dangerous chemicals called phthalates, Instead, look for natural toners. If you have dry skin, choose a brand with a nondrying lavender, chamomile, or rose base. If your skin is oily, use a more astringent citrus-, vinegar-, or witch hazel-based toner. If you have normal skin, use a dry skin formula during the winter and an oily-skin toner during the summer. i have heard this has helped some ppl


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 1, 2006)

id recommend trying out a good quality skincare range (it doesnt have to be high end, just good quality). exfoliating and moisturising are as important as cleansing so dont skip them. drink lots of water and take good care of your skin. i found that switching from liquid foundation to mineral foundation has helped me, my skin condition has improved noticeably since i changed.

a good skincare routine will do wonders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  although unfortunately i think its true that you cant completely make them disappear.

hope that helps!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

although exfoliating is good, i dont sug.  doing this to ur face every day maybe once or twice a week... exfoliating  to much is not a good  thing for ur skin as most ppl would think


----------



## lara (Sep 1, 2006)

If the pores on your face are becoming more noticable, take a long look at your environmental factors. Smoking (including passive) and alcohol are both known triggers to skin deterioration on the face, as is sun exposure and not drinking enough water.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 2, 2006)

yeah like some of the people on here said usually big pores are cause by genetics but alot of it also has to do with the weather you live in. for example if you live in hot and humid florida weather that usually will mean you have bigger pores then a person that lives in really cold weather but if you take good care of your skin then your pores shouldnt be clogged just due to the fact that they are big.

also most people have bigger pores in their T zone beacuse you excrete more oil from their then the rest of your face.


----------

